
AWS Global Accelerator for Availability and Performance - luhn
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-aws-global-accelerator-for-availability-and-performance/
======
rebyn
I'm having a hard time trying to wrap my head around this. What are the
differences between this and CloudFront?

~~~
solatic
Seems like Amazon's response to GCE Premium Network Service tier. Instead of
user traffic going over regional ISPs until it hits the AWS region, user
traffic hits an AWS PoP and then uses Amazon's backbone network to get to the
AWS region running your service, leading to marked improvements in multi-
region deployments.

With CloudFlare, you're limited to what you can run in a CloudFlare PoP (i.e.
CloudFlare workers).

~~~
saurik
(CloudFront, not CloudFlare.)

So CloudFront added support for custom origins a while back (making it more
like normal CDNs) and with Lambda@Edge you could direct the user to the
correct region.

[https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/networking-and-content-
delivery...](https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/networking-and-content-
delivery/dynamically-route-viewer-requests-to-any-origin-using-lambdaedge/)

------
trelliscoded
I turned this on for an ALB I have in us-east-1, and the performance for
Global Accelerator is noticeably worse than using regular commercial Internet
transit. Using the 8 standard endpoints from worldping, Amazon Global
Accelerator has 44% slower latency on average, with the South Carolina
endpoint being 172% slower and the New York endpoint being 96% slower. Four of
the other worldping endpoints are neck and neck, neither faster nor slower.

------
xmly
It is like a global LoadBalancer for several loadBalancers... Does that mean
we do not need to refer the different regions for AWS services in the future?

~~~
manigandham
Unlikely. This is for making your own application available globally via a
single endpoint.

AWS services are isolated and operated independently in each region so you'll
still have to use regional endpoints for those as necessary.

------
cheerioty
Teridion will not like this, at all. Good for the customers though.

------
mxpxrocks10
can someone clearly explain the pricing for this?

------
hw
Sometimes I wish I built on AWS, but then if I did build on AWS I would be so
tempted to throw money at everything they have and incurring at least 3-5x of
my current infrastructure costs in the process.

